#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Βιοκλιματικός σχεδιασμός >  > > >  >  >  Βιβλιογραφία βιοκλιματικού σχεδιασμού

## Efpalinos

Σε αυτό το θέμα μπορούμε να προτέινουμε αξιόλογα βιβλία που αφορούν το *Βιοκλιματικό Σχεδιασμό*. Το θέμα έιναι αρκετά συγκεκριμένο οπότε σε πρώτη φάση θα υπάρχουν δύο ξεχωριστές κατηγορίες - η μία θα αφορά αποκλειστικά *Βιβλία* και η άλλη *Πηγές* (άρθρα, εργασίες, ηλ. αρχεία/ pdf, διαλέξεις, κλπ). Κάθε καταχώρηση πρέπει να έχει *Τίτλο* (με ηλ. σύνδεσμο), Συγγραφείς / Επιμελητές,Έτος Έκδοσης, Εκδοτικό Οίκο  και μια Σύντομη Περιγραφή & Αξιολόγησητου περιεχομένου. Κάθε μέλος μπορεί να προτείνει ένα βιβλίο (Ελληνικό ή ξενόγλωσσο) που θεωρεί χρήσιμο.Ο συντονιστής ελέγχει τη καταχώρηση/ ποστ (όσο είναι δυνατόν), για ορθότητα στοιχείων και το τοποθετεί στον ένα και μοναδικό Κατάλογο Βιβλίων Βιοκλιματικού Σχεδιασμού. Τα ποστ θα σβήνονται. Έτσι καταλήγουμε σε με μια πολύ περιεκτική και εύχρηστη λίστα βιβλίων. 

*Πρότυπο καταχώρησης βιβλίου:*
*
Βιβλίο ή Πηγή (on-line άρθρο, εργασία, κλπ)
Τίτλος* (Με ενσωματωμένο σύνδεσμο)
Συγγραφείς, Έτος Έκδοσης,  Εκδοτικός Οίκος
Σύντομη και περιεκτική περιγραφή περιεχομένου


_________________________________________________________


*Βιβλία

Solar thermal technologies for buildings
*M. Santamouris, 2003, Cromwell Press, (στην Αγγλική)
Παρουσίαση 10 ειδικών θεμάτων από αντίστοιχες ομάδες αναγνωρισμένων επιστημόνων στο κλάδο της Ηλιακής Παθητικής Τεχνολογίας.
Υψηλής ποιότητας πληροφορίες βασισμένες αποκλειστικά σε σύγχρονες επιστημονικές μεθόδους και τεχνολογίες. Μερικά από τα θέματα: Φυσικός Αερισμός στο Αστικό Περιβάλλον, Ηλεκτρονικά Συστήματα (ΙΤ) για Ενεργειακή & Περιβαλλοντική επιτήρηση και σχεδιασμό, Παθητική Ψύξη, κ.α. Το βιβλίο απευθύνεται στους μυημένους του κλάδου.


*Βιοκλιματικός σχεδιασμός και καθαρές τεχνολογίες δόμησης * 
Γεωργιάδου Έλλη, 1996, Εκδόσεις Παρατηρητής, Αθήνα
Στον τομέα της δόμησης, έναν εξαιρετικά ρυπογόνο τομέα της σύγχρονης παραγωγής, η στροφή προς τις βιώσιμες καθαρές τεχνολογίες είναι δυνατόν να επιφέρει άμεσα και υπολογίσιμα θετικά αποτελέσματα. Καίριο βήμα για την επίτευξη αυτής της στροφής είναι η διάδοση της τεχνογνωσίας των "καθαρών" τεχνολογιών δόμησης και του βιοκλιματικού σχεδιασμού κτιρίων στους μηχανικούς που ασχολούνται με την οικοδομή.

*Microclimatic Landscape Design - Creating Thermal Comfort and Energy Efficiency*  
Robert D. Brown, Terry J. Gillespie, 1995, John Wiley & Sons, New York, ISBN 0-471-05667-7, Σελίδες 193, Αγγλική
Μελέτη, ανάλυση και μικροκλιματικός σχεδιασμός για την εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας στα κτήρια και τη βελτίωση της θερμικής άνεσης.


*The Passive Solar Energy Book*
Mazria, E. 1979_,_ Emmaus, Pennsylvania:                Rodale Press. (αγγλικά)
Κλασσικό βιβλίο εισαγωγής στα παθητικά ηλιακά συστήματα. Περιέχει πολλούς εμπειρικούς κανόνες για τη διαστασιολόγηση των διάφορων υποσυστημάτων. Έχει ίσως τα πιο παραστατικά σχήματα όλης της βιβλιογραφίας του θέματος. Δε νομίζω να κυκλοφορεί ακόμα, αλλά σίγουρα μπορείτε να το βρείτε σε βιβλιοθήκες και σε site όπως το amazon.


*Design with climate* 
Victor Olgyay, 1963, Princeton University
Κλασικό βιβλίο για ψυχομετρία με βασικές στρατηγικές για κάθε τύπο κλίματος. Εξαντλημένη έκδοση, μπορείτε να το προμηθευτείτε μεταχειρισμένο. (Αγγλική)

----------

giotse

----------

